# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Steken/krampen door vagina?

## Tralala

Hallo,

Ik heb weer eens iets hoor haha,maar ik heb vaak last van krampen/steken door mijn vagina.Kan zomaar ineens komen en is ook zo weer over.Maar het lijkt sommige periodes erger.Herkent iemand dit? of weet iemand wat dat kan zijn?
Ik heb op dit moment geen sex,eigenlijk al meer dan een jaar niet.
Wel heb ik ene spastisch lichaam,met ook weleens anuskramp en verkrampingen in m'n benen etc.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Tralala,

Vervelend  :Frown: . Die steken/krampen klinken heel raar. Wat ik zelf altijd heb nadat ik ongesteld ben geweest is dat ongeveer een week daarna mn vagina helemaal gevoelig is en jeukt en geirriteerd is. Dit verdwijnt bij mij dan wel weer na ong een weekje. Maar het blijft vervelend.

Kun je zelf aangeven wanneer jij last hebt van die krampen/steken? Misschien dat er ook een bepaald regelmaat inzit, zoals ik heb direct na de menstruatie bijvoorbeeld.

Een SOA kun je in jouw geval zoiezo uitsluiten. Misschien dat het toch iets te maken heeft met je 'spastische lichaam' 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Tralala

Hou Syl,

Ik ben nog aan het uitzoeken of er regelmaat in zit en ook of ik het erger heb als ik last heb van mijn darmen.Want dat is volgens mij zo namelijk.Maar ik heb het dus niet altijd gehad,dit is weer echt iets van de laatste paar maanden.

----------


## chrys

Ik heb hetzelfde! Heb er nooit zo'n probleem van gemaakt, alleen nu proberen we zwanger te worden en ben ik ineens bang dat het iets is als onvruchtbaarheid of zo. Een SOA lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk, omdat ik al zes jaar lang met dezelfde partner ben. Daarvoor ben ik met iemand geweest, bij wie het voor beiden de eerste keer was. Mijn vriend heeft voor mij ook slechts 1 partner gehad. Eigenlijk zou ik naar de huisarts moeten, maar dat durf ik niet(dom he?). Herkent iemand dit?

----------


## Tralala

Ik moet zeggen,ik ben extra magnesium gaan gebruiken en het is een stuk minder geworden..heb het nu alleen nog maar iets voor en tijdens de menstruatie.Dus mischien helpt het jou ook Chrys? Ik denk niet dat je bang hoeft te zijn voor een soa..mijn moeder vertelde me dat zij dit ook had en die heeft 4 kinderen op de wereld gezet..

----------


## ikke64

Krampen worden ook vaak veroorzaakt door ijzer gebrek. Eventueel laten proberen of laten testen. Mogelijk.......

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Tralala,

Ben je inmiddels al iets wijzer over deze krampen? De post is alweer een tijdje oud dus misschien is je probleempje wel al opgelost nu?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## chrys

Hartelijk dank,

Ik ga het ook proberen. Ik had als kind ook ijzergebrek, dus dat zou bij mij best het geval kunnen zijn.

----------


## ikke64

Hou ons op de hoogte, en stel het niet uit. Ijzer kun je overal gewoon voor een paar centen krijgen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## chrys

Hallo allemaal,

De krampen zijn vanzelf opgehouden. Ik ben niet onvruchtbaar gelukkig, want momenteel 11 weken zwanger. Erg gelukkig en mijn ergste zorgen zijn over. Sinds ik zwangerschapsvitaminen slik zijn de krampen over.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo lezers....Ik heb er òòk last van zowel krampen, als steken, als een doof gevoel....tjonge jonge...heeft niets met een Soa te maken zoals ik dat kan bekijken, en onvruchtbaar worden òòk niet....ehhh effe tussen door...

Chrys: Proficiat met Uw zwangershap, wauw dat is geweldig nieuws toch? geniet ervan en maak je geen zorgen...groetjes.. :Wink: 

jullie geven tips die zal ik zeker eens proberen...Magnesium klinkt goed, òòk omdat ik ouder ben, en IJzer als een kuur is soms aan te raden zeker als iemand ziek is geweest of erg moe....ik koop het zelf wel eens bij de Etos...in een fles is het verkrijbaar en òòk als tabletten..ik dacht dat het iets van tussen de €7,- en €9,- kost? hmm ik zal eens kijken in de winkel...jullie herrinneren mij er weer aan, ik was het vergeten.....Thanks......Groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Chris,

gefeliciteerd. En blijf gezond met je gezinnetje.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Tralala

Gefeliciteerd Chrys! Sylvia,ik neem ook extra ijzer in de vorm van bijna iedere dag wat broccoli en samen met de magnesium zorgt het ervoor dat ik er zo goed als vanaf ben!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Tralala: IJzer zit òòk in Appelstroop.... Fijn dat het helpt allemaal....Sterkte ermee...

Groeten.... :Wink:

----------


## Sefi

Het zou kunnen zijn dat je bilspieren gespannen zijn. Die kunnen dan krampen geven die je als steken door de vagina voelt gaan. Ook kan de anus zeer pijnlijk zijn dat het lijkt of je aambeien hebt. 
Je kunt je bilspieren masseren met een tennisbal tegen de muur. Misschien dat je erg pijnlijke plekken hebt en dat betekend dat je daar een spierknoop hebt. Zet door met masseren. Als het heen en weer bewegen te pijnlijk is kun je ook met de zere plek tegen de tennisbal aandrukken. Sommige mensen verdragen dat beter. 
Succes.

----------


## pinklady255

Hallo 

heb soms t gevoel dat er hard tegen me vagina wordt gestompt terwijl ik rustig op de bank zit weet iemand hier iets op of van???

----------


## ikke64

Is daar enige regelmaat in? En dan bedoel ik tov je cyclus.

----------

